# Thanksgiving Weekend AGR shopping portal bonus



## Exiled in Express (Nov 23, 2012)

Among today's e-spam, I received an email offering 5x AGR points for about 20 merchants through the shopping portal. Of particular interest is newegg's 10pts(was 2)/dollar and free after rebate software and shoebuy which was a generous 14pts/dollar and with the 5x is now an amazing 70 points per dollar! Still a gamble of how much effort will be necessary to make them post but there will be a lot of shoes gifted this year.


----------



## JJ (Nov 23, 2012)

I got this email as well. Are you absolutely sure you get points this way? Based on what I read and what I see, I agree with your math, and I've called CS to make sure the math works this way but she nor her supervisor was sure. Are there past examples of similar promotions showing that you got points this way? Thanks.


----------



## TimePeace (Nov 23, 2012)

JJ said:


> I got this email as well. Are you absolutely sure you get points this way? Based on what I read and what I see, I agree with your math, and I've called CS to make sure the math works this way but she nor her supervisor was sure. Are there past examples of similar promotions showing that you got points this way? Thanks.


Good questions! Wondered them myself, reading the email.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 23, 2012)

I just bought a piece of light-weight rolling luggage on shoebuy.com - which was 25% off listed price (for Black Friday). I am hoping that I get 5 times the 14 points per dollar as promised. I have purchased shoes from this retailer previously and always received my points.


----------



## A.J. (Nov 23, 2012)

My usual theory with these bonuses is that I only buy things I'd buy anyway. It may sound obvious, but I have a bit of a shopping passion, so it pays to be cautious! :blink: Yesterday I was looking at a cute dollhouse kit on Home Depot. Today I got the email from AGR and Home Depot was one of the bonus merchants! So I bought the kit and if I get the extra points, great, but if not at least I still have a fun project.


----------



## JayPea (Nov 23, 2012)

I believe that's right, a whopping 70 pts/dollar spent at shoebuy.com. It just so happens I need a pair of work shoes and found a pair for $50 that will do just fine. And so will the 3500 points. :lol:


----------



## TimePeace (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry... I asked a question that I then answered for myself by re-reading the ad.

Still a good deal on the shoe site!

So another question:

If I buy something using my AGR mastercard, how many points do I get? Still double the basic price, or does the points-per-dollar rate for that store get doubled?


----------



## pennyk (Nov 23, 2012)

Maine Rider said:


> OK. Something seems too good to be true:
> 
> Logged into the AGR shopping portal, I find that MagazineLine subscription service offers 21 points per dollar. The New Yorker magazine for one year is about $70 (near or at their regular price, it seems).
> 
> ...


I am reading the promotion as you only get 5 times the normal "rate" for the featured retailers, of which there appear to be 12. Frankly, I think the deal I received on Shoebuy.com looks too good to be true, but I hope it is not. I could have purchased the same duffle bag at JCPenney for about $8 less, but would have paid sales tax and not been promised a boatload of points.


----------



## TimePeace (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Penny, I saw that I had misread.

There are still good deals to be had with the selected retailers, if you find something you want.This must be AGR's version of Black Friday - or Black Weekend, I guess it is.

Sale is thru Monday, right?


----------



## TraneMan (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, the sales is on till Monday.. I am glad to see Home Depot on the list too! I am looking for a Christmas gift there, and I am going to hold off till Monday to see if they got anything for Cyber Monday!


----------



## Trainut (Nov 23, 2012)

I got the email, but I can't find it. Now I would like to order from shoebuy.com. What did it say or how do you get the 5 X points? I tried the normal way, but it did not indacate how to get the 5Xs points

Any help?


----------



## pennyk (Nov 24, 2012)

Trainut said:


> I got the email, but I can't find it. Now I would like to order from shoebuy.com. What did it say or how do you get the 5 X points? I tried the normal way, but it did not indacate how to get the 5Xs points
> 
> Any help?


I received the email that mentioned 5x points on 12 specific retailers that were listed in the email. I then clicked on the link "shop online" and I was directed to the AGR shopping site. At the top of the list of retailers was "featured retailers." Shoebuy.com was the first one on the list. There was no mention of the 5x the "regular" points, on the AGR website.

I purchased 3 items from Shoebuy yesterday and if I actually get the 5 times the "regular" 14 points per dollar, it would be a better deal that buying points at the standard rate (which I could not do now since I have reached my yearly limit). I hope I get my points.


----------



## RichL (Nov 25, 2012)

The email I got specifically stated that the 5x points would not be reflected on the AGR points for shopping website.



> Non-featured retailers in the Points for Shopping mall will earn standard rates. *Point listings online do not reflect 5x point bonus promotional values*.


I ordered things from Saks that I actually wanted. Will order luggage from Shoebuy later today and return if there is not more clarification around this by the last return date.


----------



## musikdude (Nov 25, 2012)

Just bought about $250 worth of stuff on Shoebuy- that should translate to about 17,500 points. Considering it cost $275 to buy 13,000 points (with the 30% bonus), then this a great deal!! It is like getting the stuff on Shoebuy for free (or even better knowing I spent $250 for several pairs of shoes and getting a one zone roomette trip for free)!! 

When AGR ran the back to school promo in August, I had several purchases then and they all posted correctly with the proper bonus amount!! I have faith this will

be the case this time as well!!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I didn't really pay much attention to Black Friday this year. Just didn't have anything I really needed I guess and I had to spend more than usual on last minute holiday transportation this year. I'm still mulling over a $200 discount on Apple Macbook Pro with Retina display. Probably the deepest discount I've seen on those.


----------



## City of Miami (Nov 26, 2012)

I received an iteration of this email offer this morning. On the shoebuy.com site there is also today only 25% off HOWEVER it says:


Cannot be combined with any other offer


I'm on the verge of making a purchase BUT I wonder if this means no 5X points if one takes the 25% off. :help: :help:


----------



## Exiled in Express (Nov 26, 2012)

City of Miami said:


> I received an iteration of this email offer this morning. On the shoebuy.com site there is also today only 25% off HOWEVER it says:
> 
> 
> Cannot be combined with any other offer
> ...


I am operating on the understanding that it is points OR discount, not both.


----------



## boxcar479 (Nov 26, 2012)

So who is responsible for these point to post? ie Who do you contact in the event you have trouble with points posting or the correct amount of points posting, AGR or the merchant? What is the proper procedure for requesting theser points? How long should you wait before you start inquiring? :help:


----------



## Shortline (Nov 26, 2012)

For what it's worth, I didn't get to take advantage of the bonuses, was out n the woods for thanksgiving week, but I have scored major points via the shopping portal, something like 60,000 points or so this year just from shopping. Points have always posted, usually within 3 weeks or so. If you are going to buy anyway, it's a great way to rack up points fast.....especially at those inflated rates!


----------



## musikdude (Jan 1, 2013)

My points for all 3 separate transactions I made with this offer posted today! That is the good news. The bad news is that I think the points totals are off slightly (less than 10%) and I will have to call in to try to have it corrected!


----------



## JayPea (Jan 1, 2013)

Got mine too and point totals appear to be correct. Did indeed get 70 pts/dollar for shoes!


----------



## roadman3313 (Jan 1, 2013)

My posted today as two separate transactions but when I looked it up compared to my bill it added up to 70 pts/dollar. Still surprised that it was real... Doubled my point balance


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 2, 2013)

Bingo, got those 70 points per dollar... And saw a _huge_ boost in my points total! Nearly fell out of my chair when I logged into my AGR account just now!


----------



## boxcar479 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yep !!! I did the same thing this morning. I bought my wife a purse, and a badly needed rolling duffel for myself from shoebuy and did indeed get the websites "KICKOFF" promotional discount and 70 points per dollar. I was worried I would get one but not the other, it worked out great for me. Now that 1 zone trip has just turned into a 2 zone vacation


----------



## pennyk (Jan 2, 2013)

My points from 3 of my 4 purchases posted today. I made 2 purchases on 11/23, one on 11/25 and one on 11/26. All but the 11/25 posted. The points and the first two were accurate, however, the points posted on the last transaction were 12 points short, which is not enough to motivate me to make a phone call. However, if the 4,800 points from the 11/25 transaction do not post, then I will be making a phone call.

I am a fairly happy camper.


----------



## Exiled in Express (Jan 2, 2013)

Just short of the points for a one zone roomette from this. I do have to wonder if this was intentional or the mall operator owned up to their mistake in a timely manner.


----------



## Train Rider (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine hit today too!

Not only were the Ecco shoes that I like (and needed) 10 bucks cheaper than other online sites, I got 13,000 AGR points!


----------



## montezume (Jan 2, 2013)

Still waiting on mine from a purchase I made 11/25.


----------



## musikdude (Jan 2, 2013)

I made 2 different Shoebuy purchases, one using a discount code and one without (as a backup), and they both posted correctly. So I am debating whether to return the shipment that I paid full price for (but I got SO many points I am debating doing this, even they I paid extra in the long run...)

My Apple store purchase only gave me points for the actual cost of the item (and not for sales tax). I am thinking about trying to fight for these extra points as the T&C in the Apple listing does not say it excludes sales tax...

I also made a separate purchase of some Entertainment.com books (that paid 36 points per dollar) and now it seems AGR has lowered the points to only 11 per dollar now. I am glad I got the right points for my purchase but AGR keeps lowering certain merchants (which is not good!!) that I have been using. This has happened to me with 5 merchants this past year. 

I wonder if AGR is doing this on their own accord or if the merchant is the one who actually decides to lower the points offered.


----------



## TimePeace (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought some shoes from Shoebuy over the Thanksgiving weekend. The purchase shows up on my AGR Mastercard card statement, but no points have shown up on my agr account details.

Who should I talk to?

Edit: I _did_ go to the Shoebuy site through the AGR portal on its website.


----------



## TimePeace (Jan 5, 2013)

Update:

I spoke to AGR (Jennifer, she was very nice) and learned that points for purchases do not normally post until the return period is up. Otherwise someone could buy something, get the points, and return the merchandise. That would make a whole lot of extra work for somebody.

Here is the Shoebuy return policy:

_You can return your order for up to 60 days from the purchase date, except for orders places on Shoebuy's Private Event site, events.shoebuy.com. Orders placed between November 1, 2012 — January 1, 2013 are eligible for the 90 Day Holiday Return Policy._

OK that all makes sense to me. So the question is, why have some AU members already gotten their points for purchases made the same weekend as mine???

I suppose mine is a typical mistake: looking for consistency!  :wacko:


----------



## shelzp (Jan 5, 2013)

It does make you wonder doesn't it! I used the Thanksgiving deal and bought $500 plus in merchandise from shoebuy and received 38000 points last week. I was thrilled to see that posting. I am hoping they'll get yours posted soon-fingers crossed! If they make another generous offer I'm plotting a cross country trip out and giving shoes for gifts for the next year. I bought a few pairs of shoes and a nice suitcase to use on my free trip. Amazing offer.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 5, 2013)

The points from my third shoebuy purchase still have not posted, although the first two did. I am not real happy with the suitcase (first purchase) I purchased, but, in my opinion, I got it for free, since I paid less for the points than I would have if I had bought them from points.com.


----------



## TimePeace (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks. I guess I will be patient, and if nothing shows at then end of my next billing period I will call them again. It is clear on my MC statement that I made a Shoebuy purchase within the sale dates, so I do expect to get the points for it eventually.


----------



## City of Miami (Jan 8, 2013)

My 9K+ pts from cyber Monday shoebuy have posted.)

Not totally happy with merchandise but, like Penny, I regard it as essentially free.


----------



## montezume (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone else still waiting for their points? I paid $117 for shoes from Shoebuy, and after e-mailing back and forth with them they referred me to AGR saying there was nothing they could do on their end. I emailed AGR and I'm waiting for a response. I will call them in a couple of days if I don't hear anything back.

I really hope I don't have to spend months hounding them for this.


----------



## TimePeace (Mar 12, 2013)

montezume said:


> Anyone else still waiting for their points? I paid $117 for shoes from Shoebuy, and after e-mailing back and forth with them they referred me to AGR saying there was nothing they could do on their end. I emailed AGR and I'm waiting for a response. I will call them in a couple of days if I don't hear anything back.
> I really hope I don't have to spend months hounding them for this.


I made a Shoebuy purchase during the same promotion and did not get points for almost 3 months. I had to call, and then email twice. The email responses to the call and the first email were basic "form letters", and said I did not qualify for the points.

The second email I sent was just a wee bit snarky (I know some of you are thinking, "What?! Not you!") and afterward I got a very friendly email telling me that the points had been awarded. The email also expressed AGR's appreciation for me as a member and regret at my inconvenience. It was signed with a customer service rep's name.

Stick with it, the points will be worth it I am sure. The program admittedly has its flaws but is basically a way for some of us on smaller incomes to be able to afford some nice trips. I appreciate them a lot.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 12, 2013)

montezume said:


> Anyone else still waiting for their points? I paid $117 for shoes from Shoebuy, and after e-mailing back and forth with them they referred me to AGR saying there was nothing they could do on their end. I emailed AGR and I'm waiting for a response. I will call them in a couple of days if I don't hear anything back.
> I really hope I don't have to spend months hounding them for this.


It took me a while to get my points on one of my 3 purchases. I think I had about 4 telephone conversations with AGR before my points were awarded. At first they posted the base points, but not the bonus points - so I made another phone call. I spent a lot of time on the phone, but the points were worth it.


----------



## shelzp (Mar 13, 2013)

I emailed AGR recently because of missing 3000 points for something I bought in October. They emailed me back and asked for the date of purchase plus my customer number with the company I made the purchase with. About ten days later an AGR rep called to let me know they would be posting to my account on March 15th. This morning I received an email from AGR that the points were posted. So I'm pleased with the way it was handled. I get most of my points through shopping and have had good luck except for this one lil incident.


----------



## montezume (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your experience. I heard back from my email request with a customer rep's name and a promise that they would look into it and that it will take up to 4 weeks for a resolution.

It's just annoying because I could have gotten the shoes cheaper elsewhere, but I ordered them from shoebuy for the points.



Maine Rider said:


> montezume said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else still waiting for their points? I paid $117 for shoes from Shoebuy, and after e-mailing back and forth with them they referred me to AGR saying there was nothing they could do on their end. I emailed AGR and I'm waiting for a response. I will call them in a couple of days if I don't hear anything back.
> ...


----------

